# Newbie question about dust collection



## rmmeira (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi guys, maybe you could help me about my dust collection needs;

I want a dust collection to handle my DW745 and a DeWalt 733 planner. They will not be used at the same time, so I'd like to have pipes connecting them to dust extractor along with waste gates.

My question is: what would perform better in this situation, a 1 CV regular dust collector OR a good quality vacuum like a Ridgid 2.5hp connected to a cyclone separator.

Which one you suggest to this configuration?? The dust collector has a bigger fan, but the Ridgid is more powerful.... 

Please see pictures of both.

Thanks in advance









OnePlus 5T using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

With a planer the chips tend to clog a dust collector. You need a separator between the planer and the dust collector. Of course the more vacuum pressure you can get the better. I wouldn't use a shop vacuum unless you are doing very little planing.


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

Go for the bigger bag. A planer / thicknesser / jointer (whatever you want to call it) will fill that little vacuum in 10 seconds flat.


----------



## rmmeira (Jun 3, 2018)

Steve Neul said:


> With a planer the chips tend to clog a dust collector. You need a separator between the planer and the dust collector. Of course the more vacuum pressure you can get the better. I wouldn't use a shop vacuum unless you are doing very little planing.


The Ridgid vacuum would be attached to a DIY cyclone, so I'd have a large bucket to keep the dust instead of only the vacuum's recipient.
Bottom line is: which one would provide more pressure ?









OnePlus 5T using Tapatalk


----------



## rmmeira (Jun 3, 2018)

sunnybob said:


> Go for the bigger bag. A planer / thicknesser / jointer (whatever you want to call it) will fill that little vacuum in 10 seconds flat.


If I choose the vacuum it would have a bucket using attached to it along with a cyclone, so I'd be able to have a big bucket ;-)

My planer really makes a lot of chips when running it.

OnePlus 5T using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

If you have the space, I would advise getting the larger one. When you get more machines, you wont have to spend again.
I have a similar sized bucket and cyclone, and a 50 litre drum on the extractor. the first day I used a thicknesser the box filled up, the cyclone filled up, and the drum was so choked that I had trouble lifting the air cleaner out of it.

Theres an old drag racing motto that applied here; "Theres no substitute for cubic inches" which means "Buy small, buy twice".


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

rmmeira said:


> The Ridgid vacuum would be attached to a DIY cyclone, so I'd have a large bucket to keep the dust instead of only the vacuum's recipient.
> Bottom line is: which one would provide more pressure ?
> 
> 
> ...


If you have been running your planer without a dust collector and then sweeping up the mess you should know the sheer volume of chips created by a planer. Do you really think a five gallon pail would do it for you? I think you need a much larger container on the separator.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I used the HD pale and a cheap chinese vortex it collapsed the HD bucket so I used another bucket and it worked just fine.


----------



## davemd1820 (Aug 20, 2017)

sunnybob said:


> If you have the space, I would advise getting the larger one. When you get more machines, you wont have to spend again.
> I have a similar sized bucket and cyclone, and a 50 litre drum on the extractor. the first day I used a thicknesser the box filled up, the cyclone filled up, and the drum was so choked that I had trouble lifting the air cleaner out of it.
> 
> Theres an old drag racing motto that applied here; "Theres no substitute for cubic inches" which means "Buy small, buy twice".


Or, *"There's no replacement for displacement!"*.


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

No, sorry, TWO large words in one sentence.....aint gonna happen.


----------

